# A nice box o' pr0n



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

So I went to the local Hudson News today to pick up a box that maduromojo set aside for me until I got back from Florida. 30% off this nice box of VSG Enchantments, and it was the last box. Not only that, but the manager said if I pay with cash, he would give me another 10% off! So $160 later, I am the proud papa of a nice box.

Until I got home and opened it up. Mold. Not a lot, but some. Gonna wipe it right off and smoke them anyway....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up! Those little dots of mold are not a big deal - should wipe off easily and not impact the taste. I would be happy to 'test' them for you!:biggrin:


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Mold???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Brazilla said:


> Mold???


yup, mold


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Bummer about the mold, but wipe it off and smoke em.
A couple a day should be good 
Scott


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Eh that much mold won't make a huge difference. Congrats!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, so how should I go about wiping it off? Damp rag, dry rag?


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between mold and blume?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

doblemaduro said:


> How do you tell the difference between mold and blume?


I don't think plume is so concentrated. I don't know how old this box is, there is no date stamp on it, so I couldn't tell you if it could be plume or not.

However, there really isn't a whole lot of foot traffic in this store (by the food court in a mall)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

If you plan on smoking them right away, you may not need to do anything. Just keep them cool and away from your other smokes. You don't want the spores traveling. Agreed, that amount of mold is not going to impact the flavor or your enjoyment of them.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> If you plan on smoking them right away, you may not need to do anything. Just keep them cool and away from your other smokes. You don't want the spores traveling. Agreed, that amount of mold is not going to impact the flavor or your enjoyment of them.


Don't plan on smoking them right away though. Was going to put them in the cabinet until the summer.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I never would have known that a sealed box would develop mold.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I had heard a while ago that there was a problem with mold in the packaging of some Fuente's and Ashton's, due to excessive moisture in the storage areas at the plant that was caused by the hurricanes that hiot that area last year. Don't know how true, but that was the rumor my B&M told me was going around last fall, which was supposed to account for the limited shippments of sticks.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I actually seen a box of Vsg's i was going to purchase from a local have mold. Even worse then these. Should wipe off, and i heard of taking rubbing alcohol on a q-tip and cleaning it off that way so that the spores are killed.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I love ****:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> I actually seen a box of Vsg's i was going to purchase from a local have mold. Even worse then these. Should wipe off, and i heard of taking *rubbing alcohol on a q-tip and cleaning it off that way so that the spores are killed.*


I'm not sure I would feel good about doing this...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'm not sure I would feel good about doing this...


Not the whole cigar, just the spots of mold. Doubt it would hurt it to be honest. Havent tried it but if i had mold i would consider it.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> How do you tell the difference between mold and blume?


This website shows a good photographic examples of mold vs blume.

Hope this helps.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I was at a B&M around here (not the one I usually go to) and many of the VSGs there were the same way. Honestly, the only manufacturer I see this happen with is Fuente. Not sure why. I'd just wipe 'em off with a paper towel and check them again in a month or two to make sure they are still clean.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pickup


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I read in another thread that vinegar was go to clean mold off


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

If I were you I would wipe them off and set up a seperate tupperdor just for them and check them every once in a while.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I use a slightly dampened cloth with distilled water only, for any smokes with the bad white stuff on them. Just enough water, not much...

They look absolutely fab otherwise! Nice pickup! 

CD


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

First off, I don't think it's mold. Dose it smell like mold? trust me, if it is, you'll smell it. Second just wipe it off with your finger. Mold won't come off easy, and will leave a stain behind. Blume/plume well come right off, and leave nothing behind.

I bet you have the latter of the two. A nicely aging box of VSG's!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nasty--

Well you "stole " the box-now you know why


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

cybervee said:


> This website shows a good photographic examples of mold vs blume.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Definately mold. Wiped it off with a dry towell and will check again in a week or two.

The box was stored at the very top of the humidor near the commercial humidifier at the B&M (if that's what you would call Hudson News), so I think it was in a wet area to begin with. I'm willing to bet that most of the boxes in that corner are the same.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokem said:


> First off, I don't think it's mold. Dose it smell like mold? trust me, if it is, you'll smell it. Second just wipe it off with your finger. Mold won't come off easy, and will leave a stain behind. Blume/plume well come right off, and leave nothing behind.
> 
> I bet you have the latter of the two. A nicely aging box of VSG's!


It came off easy, but did leave a little discoloration behind, that disappeared after wiping it..


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

one day...oooooone day


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

smokem said:


> First off, I don't think it's mold. Dose it smell like mold? trust me, if it is, you'll smell it. Second just wipe it off with your finger. Mold won't come off easy, and will leave a stain behind. Blume/plume well come right off, and leave nothing behind.
> 
> I bet you have the latter of the two. A nicely aging box of VSG's!


Unfortunately you are wrong. Plume is not concentrated and is not spore like. Plume forms evenly over the surface of the cigar and looks like crystals. That is clearly mold. Fortunately for the OP, it's not bad, and like others have said, you should be able to wipe it off using either the distilled water or the rubbing alcohol. After doing either, I would suggest keeping them seperate from your other smokes in a cooler or desktop humi with lower humidity (60-65%) for about a month or so, make sure the problem is taken care of then introduce them to the rest of your stock.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Unfortunately you are wrong. Plume is not concentrated and is not spore like. Plume forms evenly over the surface of the cigar and looks like crystals. That is clearly mold. Fortunately for the OP, it's not bad, and like others have said, you should be able to wipe it off using either the distilled water or the rubbing alcohol. After doing either, I would suggest keeping them seperate from your other smokes in a cooler or desktop humi with lower humidity (60-65%) for about a month or so, make sure the problem is taken care of then introduce them to the rest of your stock.
> 
> Hope this helps!


What about keeping them in their box after wipedown and putting them in the cabinet? I could put them in a separate desktop (I have one empty one left).


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> What about keeping them in their box after wipedown and putting them in the cabinet? I could put them in a separate desktop (I have one empty one left).


That might not be a bad idea, just in case there are spores in the wood that could migrate back to the sticks.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> What about keeping them in their box after wipedown and putting them in the cabinet? I could put them in a separate desktop (I have one empty one left).


I would still put them somewhere else for at least a little bit as you likely won't get rid of all the mold spores on the wipedown. I suggest putting the singles in a desktop for a couple weeks without the box and drop the humidity on them as they were obviously very wet. Wipe down the box with a rag with VERY LITTLE rubbing alcohol, then after a week or two put everything back together and throw it in the cabinet.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

cybervee said:


> This website shows a good photographic examples of mold vs blume.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Man thats a good site. I been smoking Mold for years and was excited about it. :imconfused:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Brazilla said:


> Man thats a good site. I been smoking Mold for years and was excited about it. :imconfused:


Wow.

I separated the sticks from the box. I wiped down all the sticks with a dry cloth, and wiped out the box with distilled water (will wipe it down again once I get some alcohol)

Desktop they are in is at 67%/66degf. I'll take a look at them again next Friday. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't let Tx_Tuff see this thread, he will be at your front door in the morning to take your VSG's!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> If I were you I would wipe them off and set up a seperate tupperdor just for them and check them every once in a while.


Yup, I would do this just in case..


----------

